# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  अध्यात्म और सेक्स

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

बेहतर सेक्स करने के तरीके रोज़ किसी ना किसी पत्रिका या अन्य मीडिया माध्यमों पर देखे जा सकते हैं। जिनमें आमतौर पर भौतिक शरीर या भावनाओं को केंद्रित किया जाता है। लेकिन वास्तम में सेक्स एक बेहद सुखद ऊर्जावान विनिमय और सक्रिय ध्यान का एक रूप भी है। चक्र ऐफर्मेशन (प्रतिज्ञान) की मदद से यौन संपर्क और इसके अनुभवों को और अधिक गहरा बनाया जा सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

क्या हैं चक्र?

चक्र पूरे शरीर में स्थित ऊर्जा केंद्र होते हैं। शरीर में सात ऐसे ऊर्जा केंद्र वाले चक्र होते हैं जिनके माध्यम से ऊर्जा बहती है। इनमें से प्रत्येक अंगों के एक सेट के साथ जुड़ा हुआ होता है। इन ऊर्जा चक्रों में अवरुद्ध ऊर्जा बीमारी का कारण बन सकती है। इसलिए इन चक्रों की ऊर्जा को स्वतंत्र रूप से बहते रहने देना जरूरी है।

----------


## superidiotonline

कौन से हैं ये चक्र?

ये सात चक्र क्रमशः इस प्रकार से होते हैं-

१. रूट चक्र

२.सेक्रल चक्र 

३. सोलर प्लेक्सस चक्र

४. हार्ट चक्र

५. थ्रोट चक्र

६. थर्ड आई चक्र

७. क्राउन चक्र

----------


## superidiotonline

ये सभी चक्र अलग-अलग तरीके से शरीर और मन के लिए बेहद महत्वपूर्ण हैं।

१. रूट चक्र: विश्वास

रीढ़ के आधार पर स्थित यह चक्र मानव ऊर्जा प्रणाली की नींव होता है जो सुरक्षा और सुरक्षा के लिए हमारे बुनियादी जरूरतों को नियंत्रित करता है।  विश्वास का प्रतीक यह चक्र लाल रंग का प्रतीक होता है और अपने साथी के साथ सुरक्षा और विश्वास का अहसास कराकर यौन संबंध को मजबूत बनाता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

२. सेक्रल चक्र: स्वीकृति

सेक्रल चक्र, रूट चक्र और पेट के निचले हिस्से के बीच स्थित होता है जो यौन अंगों को नियंत्रित करता है और नारंगी रंग से संबंधित होता है। इसके अवरुद्ध होने पर कोई व्यक्ति अपराध और शर्म की भावनाओं में फंस सकता है। क्योंकि ये अक्सर कामुकता और यौन आघात के साथ जुड़े होते हैं। लेकिन खुद को और दूसरों को क्षमा कर और खुद को यौन जीवन के लिए स्वीकार यह सेक्रल चक्र की रुकावटों को साथ किया जा सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

३. सोलर प्लेक्सस चक्र: प्रशंसा

सोलर प्लेक्सस चक्र, बैली बोटम और उरास्थि के नीचे स्थित होता है व व्यक्तिगत शक्ति और जीवन शक्ति से संबंधित होता है। यह पेट के अंगों को नियंत्रित करता है और पीले रंग का प्रतीक होता है। जब सोलर प्लेक्सस चक्र साफ होता है तो हम उदार, निस्सवार्थ, अहंकार से मुक्त यौन संबंध बना सकते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

४. हार्ट चक्र: बिना शर्तों वाला प्यार

हार्ट चक्र प्यार करने की हमारी क्षमता को नियंत्रित करता है। यह छाती की हड्डी पर मौजूद होता है और हरे रंग का प्रतीक होता है। हार्ट चक्र अवरुद्ध होने पर सिर्फ अपने आप को प्यार करने या किसी और के प्यार में पड़ जाने का डर मन में पैदा हो सकता है। और दोनों ही यौन क्रिया के लिए बाधक होते हैं। इन रुकावटों को साफ कर और दिल के दरवाज़े खोलकर अधिक भावुक और बेहतर सेक्स किया जा सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

५. थ्रोट चक्र: सकारात्मक अभिव्यक्ति

थ्रोट चक्र आत्म अभिव्यक्ति, सम्मान और रचनात्मकता को नियंत्रित करता है। यह गले के ऊपर स्थित होता है और नीले रंग से संबंधित होता है। सेक्स निस्संदेह आत्म अभिव्यक्ति का एक रूप है और जब आपका थ्रोट चक्र साफ होता है तो अपनी यौन अभिव्यक्ति, सकारात्मक प्रामाणिक और रचनात्मक महसूस करती है। लेकिन जब यह चक्र अवरुद्ध होता है तो यौन अभिव्यक्ति सुस्त और नीरस महसूस होती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

६. थर्ड आई चक्र: सामंजस्य

थर्ड आई चक्र अंतर्ज्ञान, ज्ञान और परोक्षदर्शन को नियंत्रित करता है। यह चक्र ठीक अपकी आंखों के ऊपर, भौंह के बीच में होता है और गहरे नीले रंग का प्रतीक होता है। अद्भुत सेक्स तब होता है जब हम अपने आपको खुद के अंतर्ज्ञान पर भौतिक दायरे में दिख रही चीजों के परे भरोसा करने देते हैं। जब यह चक्र साफ होता है तो हम खुद को अपने साथी के साथ पूर्ण यौंन संबंध के योग्य बना पाते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

७. क्राउन चक्र: संबंध

यह चक्र हमारे किर के ऊपर स्थित होता है और बैंगनी या सफेद रंग को प्रदर्शित करता है। क्राउन चक्र हमारे अध्यात्म के आधार, हमारे देवत्व का शुद्ध सार और सभी जीवित चीजों से हमारे संबंध और जुड़ाव को दर्शाता है। इस चक्र के साफ होने पर हम पूरी तरह से खुद को सेक्स में खो सकते हैं और चरम की अनुभुती प्राप्त कर सकते हैं।
------------------
साभार : ओन्लीमाइहेल्थ

----------

